# DC Waitlist and Borrowed Points [Marriott koolina points question]



## walken1974 (Jul 22, 2014)

Called marriot to use points for presidents week for a 1 bdrm at koolina. They had studios available for week but only 1 bdrm's for scattered days. Marriot rep stated more units may show up after election September. I was thinking of booking the studio and then continuously checking for 1 bdrm. What do u think the odds are that I will get the 1 bdrm for the week and should I book the scattered days now? ( I would be borrowing points so I can't wait list) family of 4 so I would rather not stay in studio.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 22, 2014)

Check out THIS article from the May 2014 Insider Newsletter regarding Wait Listing (this is from the regular member newsletter).

Here is an excerpt specifically regarding borrowed points used for Wait Listing.  It sounds to me that if you need to borrow points for your wait list...and your ressie is not eventually found and booked....your borrowed points would go back to the use year they came from...they would not be stuck in the year you borrowed them to for purposes of the wait list.  


> If necessary, you can bank, borrow or transfer Vacation Club Points as needed in order to place a waitlist request. Also, keep in mind that if you borrow Vacation Club Points in order to create a waitlist request and your request is not confirmed, your Vacation Club Points will be returned to the year from which they were borrowed.


----------



## jeepie (Jul 22, 2014)

walken1974 said:


> Called marriot to use points for presidents week for a 1 bdrm at koolina. They had studios available for week but only 1 bdrm's for scattered days. Marriot rep stated more units may show up after election September. I was thinking of booking the studio and then continuously checking for 1 bdrm. What do u think the odds are that I will get the 1 bdrm for the week and should I book the scattered days now? ( I would be borrowing points so I can't wait list) family of 4 so I would rather not stay in studio.


I would agree that more units may show up, even before The Sept 30 election deadline. People elect points throughout the year. Presidents week is in high demand though.
Not sure I understand the inability to wait list with borrowed points? You indeed can do that. In fact, if the wait list isn't confirmed, your points will be "un-borrowed" (i.e., revert to 2016).
Booking the studio and wait listing the 1br will avoid the necessity of continuously checking, if your points will allow that.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 22, 2014)

jeepie said:


> Booking the studio and wait listing the 1br will avoid the necessity of continuously checking, if your points will allow that.



I agree with this approach.  That said, at some point just prior to 60 days before check in, if your 1BR wait list has not come through, you will have to make a decision to keep the wait list in tact or cancel it, realizing that if you maintain it and it does come through, the points you used for the studio will be put into the penalty box (holding account) after that studio ressie is cancelled inside of 60 days of check in.


----------



## jeepie (Jul 22, 2014)

*Another idea...*

Try booking it on Marriott.com as a backup.
Out of curiosity, I checked and the week of 2/14-2/21 was available for a wide variety of units, including two different view 1 br units. I could have booked using the MOD (Marriott Owners Discount) and saved 25%. Further, you could cancel with no penalty up to seven days before checkin.
At $412-449 per night, it might be more expensive than whatever value you place on your DC points. But, it's a no-risk proposition while you wait.
You could obviously cut down the cost by booking say, the first three nights in the studio, then you'll feel great moving into a spacious 1br for the last 4 days.
Enjoy!


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 23, 2014)

Something was nagging me about the concept of borrowed points utilized for an unconfirmed Wait List request being put back into the year which they came from as the Insider newsletter I linked to in post #2 above indicates, and also as jeepie in post 3 also notes.  

That concept does seem to contradict the Exchange docs (surprise, surprise....there are conflicting messages).  Here is an excerpt from the Exchange docs on that topic.


> Borrowed Exchange Points may be used for a wait list reservation as set forth in these Exchange Procedures. In the event that a reservation request using borrowed Exchange Points is not confirmed, the borrowed Exchange Points must be utilized during the Use Year for which they were borrowed and will expire at the end of such Use Year as set forth in Section III.B. of these Exchange Procedures.



The bottom line, I would want to get more clarification from MVC on that topic before I totally relied on the info from the Insider newsletter linked in post #2.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up in this thread about the contradiction.  I've asked for confirmation of how things should be working and will post if/when a reply is received.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 23, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> Something was nagging me about the concept of borrowed points utilized for an unconfirmed Wait List request being put back into the year which they came from as the Insider newsletter I linked to in post #2 above indicates, and also as jeepie in post 3 also notes.
> 
> That concept does seem to contradict the Exchange docs (surprise, surprise....there are conflicting messages).  Here is an excerpt from the Exchange docs on that topic.
> 
> ...



Perhaps a situation where they are being more liberal in practice than the documents set forth? Is it also possible that if you borrower for a waitlist and if it isn't fulfilled that when returned to the original use year, that those points then can't be banked or borrowed again?

So in essence they are just allowing people to bank points that were borrowed for a waitlist, and of course we know banked points can't be moved again.

Of course, if that is the case, the exchange documents should really read as follows:



> Borrowed Exchange Points may be used for a wait list reservation as set forth in these Exchange Procedures. In the event that a reservation request using borrowed Exchange Points is not confirmed, the borrowed Exchange Points must be utilized during the Use Year for from which they were borrowed and will expire at the end of such Use Year as set forth in Section III.B. of these Exchange Procedures.


----------



## walken1974 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Called back today and booked 1 bdrm for the 4 scattered days and the studio for the other 3 days. After rep spoke with manager they did allow me to waitlist the other 3 days and if I don't get the 1 bdrm the points will be returned to 2016 use year.


----------



## jeepie (Jul 23, 2014)

*Hmmm...Good news, I think...*



walken1974 said:


> Thanks everyone. Called back today and booked 1 bdrm for the 4 scattered days and the studio for the other 3 days. After rep spoke with manager they did allow me to waitlist the other 3 days and if I don't get the 1 bdrm the points will be returned to 2016 use year.


I'm trying to envision moving back and forth from studios to 1brs several times (every day???) during the week. Are you sure this is what you would accept? I'm happy to hear confirmation about the borrowed points being returned if not confirmed. 
Per my message #5 above, you could minimize the number of possible moves by having backup reservations, but it's up to you.
I'm interested in hearing how this continues to unfold, as well as any further input about "un-borrowing" points, as this seems to be under review, based on other TUGgers' comments, and hopefully awaiting confirmation from MVCI.
Cheers.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 25, 2014)

I still don't understand how the section in the Exchange Procedures can be interpreted to mean what was posted in the May '14 Insider newsletter but I've been assured by an MVW rep that they do interpret it that way and that it's okay to post this in the thread:

*"An MVW rep has confirmed that borrowed Points for an unconfirmed Waitlist Request will be returned to the Use Year from which they were borrowed."*

The FAQ is also being edited.


----------



## jeepie (Jul 25, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I still don't understand how the section in the Exchange Procedures can be interpreted to mean what was posted in the May '14 Insider newsletter but I've been assured by an MVW rep that they do interpret it that way and that it's okay to post this in the thread:
> 
> *"An MVW rep has confirmed that borrowed Points for an unconfirmed Waitlist Request will be returned to the Use Year from which they were borrowed."*
> 
> The FAQ is also being edited.


Thanks for the follow up. This is also exactly what I was told by a VOA two days ago as well. In fact, she volunteered it, and stood by the answer when I said I was uncertain this was true. Made it much easier for me to "borrow" some points for a wait list, knowing I won't be stuck with borrowed points if the wait list isn't ultimately confirmed. Cheers.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Borrow Pts for waitlist reservations*

Please note there is some confusion about borrowed pts for a waitlist request


			
				MVC Insider newsletter said:
			
		

> Quote:
> If necessary, you can bank, borrow or transfer Vacation Club Points as needed in order to place a waitlist request. Also, keep in mind that if you borrow Vacation Club Points in order to create a waitlist request and your request is not confirmed, your Vacation Club Points will be returned to the year from which they were borrowed.





			
				Fasttr said:
			
		

> That concept does seem to contradict the Exchange docs (surprise, surprise....there are conflicting messages). Here is an excerpt from the Exchange docs on that topic.
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...




PS I was told last week when I was trying to get a reservation in Kauai, that if I did a wait list request that my borrowed points WOULD NOT be returned to 2015 if the reservation did not come through.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2014)

I agree with you completely!  But MVC doesn't - it's one of the things that they've answered "officially" for TUG.  This is what's in the Points FAQ; see Post #11 in the linked thread:


> *Waitlist Requests* - If a desired interval is not available Members may place Waitlist Request(s) providing that the Member has the required DC Points in his/her account for the interval(s) and providing that the applicable Reservation Window(s) are in effect.
> 
> Marriott may cancel any pending Waitlist Request(s) if any dues or fees are more than ten days delinquent.
> Marriott may limit the number of Waitlist Request(s) that will be accepted for any certain interval.
> ...



*Note, this is being merged with the same linked thread because what the OP posted is from that thread.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> ... PS I was told last week when I was trying to get a reservation in Kauai, that if I did a wait list request that my borrowed points WOULD NOT be returned to 2015 if the reservation did not come through.



Sorry, Bill, we seem to be stepping all over each other with edits.  

Here again is the link that Fasttr posted in #2 above, to the Insider Newsletter "Ask The Expert" article.  Between that and the statement given to me expressly for TUG, I think you have a clear argument against what you were told last week.

I still think that what's in the article and the statement are clearly not in sync with what's in the governing documents, but even when that was pointed out to them they validated what's in the article.

Could it be that you're coming up against other deadlines?  I'm assuming you're talking about borrowing 2016 Points for 2015 use - when is your desired check-in day?


----------

